# ..Lowering a VW Caddy 2k Van..



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi all..

Can anyone recommend a decent place to get my caddy lowered in or around Northampton. I have the kit, just need someone to fit it, involves an axel flip at the back..

Have phoned APS, waiting to get back to me, so anywhere else..

Thanks..


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

dooka said:


> Hi all..
> 
> Can anyone recommend a decent place to get my caddy lowered in or around Northampton. I have the kit, just need someone to fit it, involves an axel flip at the back..
> 
> ...


backdraft in milton keynes?


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Cheers for that..

Just spoke to them, seem a nice bunch, just waiting for that phone call back now (breath held)


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

if those two cant do it, vw racing deffo can.


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

join the caddy2k.com forum im a member there as i have a 2k caddy and am just about to start going down the coilover route and wheels etc.

what kit you lowering it with? eibach do a 45mm lowering kit springs for the front and the KW rear brackets for the lowering of the leaf springs

VMaxx do a coilover kit which is very popular on the caddy2k forum and theres a groupbuy on going at the moment for about 400quid 8)

take a look on there so many pics and info on there of lowered vans


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

There is a great place in Wellingborough that should be able to help. Toby that works there has (last time I looked) a 2.7 bi-turbo caddy, engine mounted in the back as well as beinga VW specialist they also do a lot of work on moddified cars, so should be able to give decent advice. Contact TOby through http://www.t49.net as i cannot find his email addy to hand.


----------

